# Just Completed My <$10,000 Budget Skiff



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

Sweet ass skiff brotha.


----------



## mirrocraft (Apr 29, 2009)

Nice boat. I started some 25 years ago with a Carolina. At the time 7k for 18' with a 48 special Evinrude n galv. trailer . Great value. Wore em out in that boat. Fished all over the east coast of florida. Congrats and enjoy. Do not push them too hard and you can stay semidry. Once at the location they are a great platform to fish.


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

STABLE to fish from. EASY when it's rollin' out there. [smiley=1-thumbsup2.gif]


----------



## blondmonkey777 (Oct 18, 2012)

Not trying to hate but out of every Carolina I have seen /rode in that thing looks like its sitting very low in the water. Might want to get the boat weighed and see if there is water In the hull


----------



## Rick D (Nov 14, 2011)

Unfortunately the hull is dry. It sits low in the water because of all the weight of the stuff. I probably should have bought a 2 stroke and saved weight, but sitting that close to the engine the noise would drive me crazy. That and I'm lazy. I don't want to do math to figure out how much oil to add. ;D

4 stroke is 220lbs
Jack plate & rigging 75lbs
3 batterys 150lbs
24 Gallons of gas 144lbs

Between that and the other stuff in the boat I probably have 650 lbs of stuff before I step foot in it.

Guess I have to go to the gym. hahaha ;D


----------



## mirrocraft (Apr 29, 2009)

Way too much fuel to carry. For the average day fishing you would find it hard to burn 6 gallons with that boat.


----------



## Rick D (Nov 14, 2011)

Technically your're probably right. 24 gallons is excessive, but the theory behind the way we built this boat was that just because the tank holds 24 gallons doesn't mean I have to fill it all the way. Also having the engine set back 10" behind the transom creates a lot of bow lift. The trim tabs counter act a lot of that, but is did porpoise a lot. Having that extra 144lbs of fuel in the front makes a nice ballast tank. It also gives me the ability to fish multiple days in the back country. Occasionally some of my friends and I will take a long weekend and grab our tents and gear and go fish the 10,000 islands area. That way they can bring their Gheenoes and I can carry all the gear and extra fuel for their Gheenoes as well. I ran the boat today for the first time and all of our theories panned out. once on plane I can trim the engine up above the bottom of the hull and still maintain thrust (and water pressure in the engine) so if I do bump bottom the hull hits first. I know it's a little unorthodox, but it's was built with a theory in mind that we could build a boat that could run in skinny water and be versatile for under $10K. Worst case scenerio we tear up the hull on some rocks... Oh Well... I'll just go find another hull on CL for a few hunderd bucks and swap all the rigging. ;D
Gotta love "the old beater" hahaha


----------



## shadowcast98 (Jun 21, 2013)

The j16's are truly great boats!


----------



## mirrocraft (Apr 29, 2009)

I stand corrected. I get it if you are down in the Glades there are limited places to refuel. Makes sense and that it a great setup for going down there. Enjoy.


----------

